

Artificial Cornea Mimics Natural Counterpart - snake117
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/410170/artificial-cornea-mimics-natural-counterpart/

======
tired_man
That is very cool.

Does anyone know why corneal disease is more prevalent in developing
countries? Is it lack of doctors? Medicine?

